# Search function



## Necsus

After the blackout occurred last night, the search function doesn't work yet...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thanks, we've already noticed that and informed Mike about it.
I guess we need to wait till he wakes up to get it fixed.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Also, remember that today (Nov. 22) is Thanksgiving, a major holiday in the U.S.  Many people (including the WR administrator) are traveling, so forum fixes may take longer than usual.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Necsus

TrentinaNE said:


> Also, remember that today (Nov. 22) is Thanksgiving, a major holiday in the U.S. Many people (including the WR administrator) are traveling, so forum fixes may take longer than usual.
> Elisabetta


Hmm... I have the feeling this is not a good news for you mods...


----------



## eujin

I didn't realise the search function wasn't working. I wanted to search for postings about Korean, the search function found none, so I posted a thread about it, which was then kindly (immediately) deleted by someone.


----------



## Jana337

eujin said:


> I didn't realise the search function wasn't working. I wanted to search for postings about Korean, the search function found none, so I posted a thread about it, which was then kindly (immediately) deleted by someone.


Good news: Thread titles in Other Languages start with the name of the language and you can sort the forum by that criterion. Click. It is not necessary to create an attendance list. Simply start posting specific Korean questions.


----------



## mkellogg

It's back up working now!  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Necsus

Thank you, Mike! So you can go back to your turkey, now..!


----------



## Grefsen

The Search function hasn't been working for me today.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Grefsen said:


> The Search function hasn't been working for me today.



Yes, there's still a problem with the search function.
Be patient, Mike will solve it as soon as possible.


----------



## Grefsen

Paulfromitaly said:


> Yes, there's still a problem with the search function.
> Be patient, Mike will solve it as soon as possible.



Okay, thanks.


----------



## mkellogg

OK, it is back up and working yet again!  What a pain...


----------



## Necsus

Sorry, but again... it doesn't work.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Sorry, but again... it doesn't work.



Apparently the search function stops working every time the Database has a problem.
Mike will deal with it as soon as possible.
Thank you for your understanding.

Edit: it's fixed now.


----------

